# Investigative Theory for RICO and CCE



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Investigative Theory for RICO and CCE

Course Length: 3 days (24 hours) 
MCTFT Coordinators: Paul Getman (727-865-2608) 

The goal of this course is to provide the experienced investigator with the knowledge and tools to "attack" organized criminal enterprises using a multi-agency, multijurisdictional approach. The concepts taught in this course have been used to effectively dismantle criminal organizations and take back communities that had been previously controlled by drug gangs. The course highlights specialized investigative techniques and concepts that have been used to successfully dismantle criminal organizations that were previously unstoppable by traditional law enforcement techniques. Emphasis is place upon charging all criminal activities committed by members of the organization in one Racketeer Influence and Corrupt Organization Act (RICO) indictment. In conjunction with this, Continuing Criminal Enterprise (CCE) and Hobbs Act elements are discussed as a means to enumerate all offenses in one RICO indictment. Additionally, a series of practical exercises will be utilized to demonstrate how to prepare for a case funding request as well as the submission and presentation of a RICO case to the court. 

Course Objectives 

At the conclusion of this course, participants will be able to: 

Develop documentation and manage case files for RICO, CCE, Conspiracy, and Money Laundering investigations 
Utilize successful investigative techniques for criminal enterprise investigations 
Utilize target assessment techniques, which focus on reducing expenditures and ensuring future funding 
State the requirements for completing a RICO, CCE, Conspiracy, or Money Laundering investigation 
Utilize successful prosecution strategies for dismantling the more complex criminal street level organizations 
Identify techniques to prevent resurgence of criminal enterprise activity in a community 
Develop case funding documentation and supporting materials for presentation to a funding committee 
Develop documentation for case submission and presentation to the court 
Overview of topics 

The Racketeer Influence and Corrupt Organizations Act (RICO) 
Legal Elements of Conspiracy Investigations 
Continuing Criminal Enterprise (CCE) 
Case Organization 
Resource Network Identification, Coordination, and Utilization 
Notification, Coordination, and Deconfliction 
Target Assessment 
Tactical Operation Plan 
Prosecution Strategies 
Prevention Strategies 
Funding Committee Practical Exercise 
Mock Case Practical Exercise 

To register for a class, call the contact listed with that class below: 

12/6/2005 8107 FRANKLIN, MA RICHARD FLOOD 800-343-5682 x217


----------

